# baby hogs



## kerrie (May 29, 2006)

my new arrivals 4 tiny bundles of spikes


----------



## Tan (May 7, 2008)

Congrats on the new arrivials Kerrie. Just out of interest what colour did you breed (mum x dad)?


----------



## kerrie (May 29, 2006)

choc and brown


----------



## Kerry-Louise (Mar 4, 2009)

Aww they are gorgeous !!!


----------



## Tan (May 7, 2008)

Two lovely hogs and also both Algerian colours, very nice. Looking forward to seeing these little guys grow. :flrt:


----------



## kerrie (May 29, 2006)

day 9
boys








boy 1








boy2








girls








girl 1








girl 2








girl 3








all


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

they are so cute


----------



## VieT (Jul 10, 2007)

really cute... gotta say.. the pic with them all on.. kinda looks like a load of opened chestnuts 

peace

James


----------



## PunkAsF82 (Oct 16, 2008)

hi

i was interested about getting these cute little... sand hogs are they?

well obviously i know nothing, so i'd realliy appriciate a little basic info. size. care needs. food. viv size. life span etc?

thanks a lot


----------



## XoxOriptideOxoX (Jul 11, 2008)

they are like spikey snow balls =]


----------



## kerrie (May 29, 2006)

day 12
boys
Fungle

















Lord Chuffnell
















Girls
Hufflepuff
















Thistle
















no name


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

very cute


----------



## Tyrant (Feb 19, 2009)

Great names! I feel sorry for the last one. :lol:


----------



## kerrie (May 29, 2006)

Time flys I cant beleve they are 2 weeks old today already, they will soon be running about i cant wait:lol2:


----------



## xlavox08x (Mar 9, 2008)

awwww they are soo cute , my female gave birth 12 days ago so mine should look like that  x


----------



## kerrie (May 29, 2006)

Day 15
Thistle anointing me 








































Lord Chuffnell being a grump, his eyes are almost open now


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

me wants yes? Haha there gourjous! love the one where your being licked!! bet theyre going to be so tame when there older!


----------



## kerrie (May 29, 2006)

farmercoope said:


> me wants yes? Haha there gourjous! love the one where your being licked!! bet theyre going to be so tame when there older!


I hope they will be super tame :lol2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

kerrie said:


> I hope they will be super tame :lol2:


they already seem really tame and im sure they will be, especially if they keep getting handled like they are!


----------



## naz_pixie (Oct 6, 2008)

aaaah ur hedgie hoglets are gorgeous!! so adorable <3


----------



## kerrie (May 29, 2006)

Thistle
































no name

















Hufflepuff

























Lord chuffnell
























Fungle
















They are growing like weeds all eyes are open except one of Fungles, bit worried there skin is dry anyone got any sugestions


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

OMG they are all gorgeous! There making me feel I definatly need a hoggy in my life.

I adore No name and Hufflepuff :flrt:

Can you tell me what colourings they are please?


----------



## kerrie (May 29, 2006)

No name is a chocolate and Hufflepuff is a brown


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

where as i love lord chuffnell so we are sorted!! haha


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

They are gorgeous little creatures!
I dunno if they are too young to bathe but an aveeno bath worked wonders on my hoggies dry skin


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

Will they be looking for homes Kerrie? 

Or are you keeping them all? (I would so keep them all :lol2


----------



## kerrie (May 29, 2006)

they are all sold will miss them when they go at least I have another 5 weeks to play with them


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

will you be breeding your hoggies again?


----------



## kerrie (May 29, 2006)

maybe in the future, ive got some health issues to deal with first, even tho this wasnt a planned litter ive really enjoyed watching them grow and hubby has been forgiven


----------



## kerrie (May 29, 2006)

random out and about pics taken today


----------



## kerrie (May 29, 2006)

i cant believe I only have these for another 4 weeks I really dont want to let them go, even if they are starting to bite like hell :lol!: everything that fits goes in their mouths its like having 5 littls people running about
Chuffy








Thistle








Kymba








Fungle








hufflepuff 








some random ones


----------



## Kerry-Louise (Mar 4, 2009)

Aww theyve grown so much since i last read this thread there gorgeous !
Hope i find one soon :2thumb:


----------



## DJ Villa (Feb 6, 2009)

wow, they look goergeous :2thumb:


----------



## angels1531 (Aug 27, 2008)

Nice to see you on here too Kerrie :O) Cant wait to come and get her, and meet you and the menagerie too :O)


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

who's is chuffy as i need to get their number tell them there's a mistake and i NEED him so they cant have him:Na_Na_Na_Na:

im in love:flrt::flrt:.... X x


----------



## kerrie (May 29, 2006)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> who's is chuffy as i need to get their number tell them there's a mistake and i NEED him so they cant have him:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> im in love:flrt::flrt:.... X x


he is going to banana off pygmy hogs, he is lovely they all are i want to keep them


----------



## kerrie (May 29, 2006)

almost 5 weeks old now 
Chuffy
















huffy








Kymba








Cheeky Ars*
















Fungle








Randoms


----------



## angiee (Apr 14, 2009)

hi how much u selling these for then :mf_dribble:


----------



## kerrie (May 29, 2006)

they sold for £150, all have home and will be leaving in less than 3 weeks now:gasp: will miss their little spiky bums so much


----------



## Wolfsong (Apr 15, 2009)

kerrie said:


> Fungle


 
I love this! He looks like he is laughing


----------



## kerrie (May 29, 2006)

little sod was biting me :lol2: so he probably was laughing


----------



## EVIEMAY (Mar 6, 2008)

It as been lovely reading your thread Kerrie and watching them grow - I bet you will shed a few tears when they go !!!

They are adorable


----------



## kerrie (May 29, 2006)

i will be, im such a softy when it comes to my babys:blush: but I know they are all off to great homes and I know they will send me pictures and updates


----------



## elzy (Apr 17, 2009)

Can sumbodee explain the colors of hoggies as im thinkin of gettin one?:2thumb:


----------



## kerrie (May 29, 2006)

Hedgehog Central


----------



## kerrie (May 29, 2006)

last pics before they go Kymba and Chuffy have already left


Thistle









































Huffle

































Fungle
























Growing like little weeds all leaving at the weekend so I will miss them loads, its been hard work but well worth it.


----------



## dexnos (Mar 10, 2008)

PunkAsF82 said:


> hi
> 
> i was interested about getting these cute little... sand hogs are they?
> 
> ...


Hi if you go to www.pygmyhogsuk you will find all the info you need as well as opportunities to ask as many questions as you want : victory:


----------

